# Evaluating a Rescue for Adoption Today



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Later today I'm hoping to go evaluate a GSD for adoption. We currently have a 1 1/2 year old male GSD and this is a 1 year old male GSD we are considering adopting. I won't know any history on the dog until I speak with the shelter staff this morning.

What should I be looking for? What can I do to properly assess this dog? 

I plan on going with some treats this afternoon and you are able to take the dog on a walk on their property. I want to get him out of and away from the cage and other dogs. Assess if he knows any commands, see how he responds to me. 

My husband and step-daughter will then come and meet the dog later in the afternoon, but I'd like some uninterrupted time with the dog before they are involved. If we all feel good about this dog, then on another day we will bring our current Shepherd to the shelter to meet this dog. Our dog is great with other dogs and loves to play. The unknown question right now is how this dog is with other dogs. 

As much as we want to rescue and give a dog a new lease on life, our current boy comes first. Any dog we rescue needs to get along with him.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## juicedgr95 (Nov 12, 2010)

Take your time and introduce the dogs properly. They may not be great friends immediately but that would be expected. Who knows what this rescue dog has been through. The rescue I foster for does a 2 week trial for every dog we adopt out. Once we decide you would be a good family for one of our dogs, we will loan him or her out to you for 2 weeks so you can make sure the dog works with your family (including pets). If it works out well and everything is good we will at that point adopt the dog out to you. 

The rescue group you are working with should know how this dog will react with other dogs. 

Unless you are not going through a rescue, then you will just need to take it slow. A dog that has been pinned up for months may not want to be around other dogs. All of our fosters are heavily socialized before they are put up for adoption. This way we have a good idea of the animals behaviors.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

if you want them to get along try a female instead. some dogs have Same sex aggression and wont tolerate another dog of the same sex. if both dogs are not mature they might get along now, but once they mature things could change


----------

